# Other > Off Topic >  3D printers in dentistry

## BenSherman

What do you think about using 3D printers in dentistry? What can you say about the main 3D printing technologies used in dentistry

----------


## LawrenceNunez

I am engaged in dentistry and I can say that today 3D printers for dentists allow you to produce long-lasting and high-quality models of crowns, bridges, veneers, etc. This greatly facilitates and speeds up the work of the dental laboratory: a wide range of materials allows you to solve almost any task in a short time. Using a 3D dental printer, you can model a significant number of required instances in a single session. All projects are saved in files, so you can re-make the same model in the future if necessary.
You no longer need to send the patient for 2-3 days to wait for the production of plaster models. Now everything happens much faster: the doctor builds a 3D model using an intraoral scanner in a few minutes and instantly transmits the data to the laboratory, where printing also does not take much time. Speed and maximum accuracy increase the level of treatment and really save resources and time.
And if we talk about technology, PolyJet is a thing of the past due to the high cost and imperfect printing results. SLS and EBM are more relevant for large laboratories than for ordinary clinics. Therefore, it is worth considering SLA and DLP printers for everyday tasks. For example, look at the Bego Verso S, Form labs Form 2. These devices have already proven themselves in the dental market and provide guaranteed quality results.

----------


## factmrreports

Digital dentistry is gaining traction among dental technicians and professionals which is resulting in growth of dental 3D printing.Customized dental models such as bridges, crowns, implants, and dentures are improving patient results, which is increasing dentists' reliance on printed prosthetics. On the back of macroeconomic variables such as individuals' bad eating habits, which leads to tooth decay and tooth loss, demand for dental   is rising. 
Selective laser sintering technology is now considered suitable for developing dental prosthesis with higher durability and accuracy in a shorter timeframe than vat photopolymerization technology.

----------


## jinda

I'm using Anycubic Photon S and I have Experienced a more stable Z axis and an ungraded UV module, which gives me an enhanced prototype precision printer!."

----------

